# Online Certificate III In Aged Care



## max_21ru

Hello Guys n Gals...

Kindly help me with this...i came across Online Certificate III In Aged Care..is it possible to get this certificate course online in other country...??

Coz i want to get this certificate before i come over there to get job...as i heard its easy to get job after certificate 3 in age care...Plz help me out..if its possible..

Thanx


----------



## SarahM

Hi, it depends on the institution and you would also have to pay international fees. Some institutions may allow you to study from overseas, but it depends what their method of teaching is (ie: if it's purely online or if it's by correspondence).


----------



## max_21ru

Sarah..
Thanx a lot...4 info...!!


----------



## 02737640

Max did you ever do the aged care online course as I live in uk and would like to do the online course before I go to Australia but not sure if it's possible?


----------



## RodAussie

Hi Max, I'm not sure if it is possible however I've done my certificate III in Aged Care with M.A.T. (Medical Adminsitration Training) and I've done that by distance education. I live in Australia so it wasn't a problem for me. Have a look on their website and maybe contact them to see if they can do that or not.

About get a job it is really not hard, you just need to be a dedicated worker.

Good Luck


----------



## georgescifo

Since the course is online, obviously you can access and get the certificate from anywhere in the world.


----------



## HanahK

I can't post links but just google to following education providers as they all offer Cert 3 Aged Care by distance/online
Open Colleges Australia
Inspiree Education
Apex Training


----------



## bradleystacks

Same thing about me! I would like to try getting an online course in relation of my course. Thanks for the answers guys.


----------



## georgescifo

max_21ru said:


> Hello Guys n Gals...
> 
> Kindly help me with this...i came across Online Certificate III In Aged Care..is it possible to get this certificate course online in other country...??
> 
> Coz i want to get this certificate before i come over there to get job...as i heard its easy to get job after certificate 3 in age care...Plz help me out..if its possible..
> 
> Thanx


I can across an institute named IHNA in Australia and they are offering online certificate 3 in aged care. May be you can contact them and go through certificate 3 aged course at Online Certificate III in Aged Care . I have also heard that a lot of students are doing it online. It might help you..


----------



## inspireed

You can get the Cert III Aged Care through an online/distance vocational education and training college in Australia. If you are studying online many vocational colleges will not charge an international student fee (as opposed to universities which do!). Though the aged care sector is booming at the moment if I were you I would check your visa requirements to ensure a Cert III in Aged Care is enough. It's also a good idea to ensure the training body you go with has the qualification both nationally recognised and accredited.


----------



## Shamala

max_21ru said:


> Hello Guys n Gals...
> 
> Kindly help me with this...i came across Online Certificate III In Aged Care..is it possible to get this certificate course online in other country...??
> 
> Coz i want to get this certificate before i come over there to get job...as i heard its easy to get job after certificate 3 in age care...Plz help me out..if its possible..
> 
> Thanx


Hi Max,

Just came across your question and was interested to find out if you managed to explore your options further. Did you end up doing the course or meeting a migration agent to check on your visa requirements?

Would love to hear from you.

Thanks,
Sham


----------

